# Yummy smoked sea mullets



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I had the cooks at work do some smoking for me last week. I gave them 6 nice sized sea mullets. They brined them in sweet tea for 24 hours, then they split them in half, then smoked them for 8 minutes then flashed cooled them. We made fish wraps with them for lunch. I was to hungrey to take pictures.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Were these sea mullet as in Whiting or Jumping Mullet ?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Whiting, kingfish, sea mullets, virginia mullet i'm sure there are few other names for them.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Smoked for 8 minutes, or cooked on a hot grill with some wood smoke?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

sleepyhead said:


> Whiting, kingfish, sea mullets, virginia mullet i'm sure there are few other names for them.


Sorry that wasn't my question. I know that all of the above are the same fish. I'm asking was it Whiting or Jumping Mullet (bait)?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I forgot the important part... It was whiting


----------

